

Francis Cricks 1953 letter to his 12 year old son Michael - chrisdl
http://blog.23andme.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Crick-letter-to-Michael1.pdf
"After scientist Francis Crick discovered the structure of DNA, he penned a letter to his 12-year-old son describing what he and James Watson found."<p>From auction site: http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot/in-other-words-we-think-we-have-5665783-details.aspx?from=salesummary&#38;intObjectID=5665783&#38;sid=9629156b-4f2a-4708-8910-4526efc6a4de
======
chrisdl
Sold for 5.3 million at christies: URL ->
[http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot/in-other-words-we-
thi...](http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot/in-other-words-we-think-we-
have-5665783-details.aspx?from=salesummary&intObjectID=5665783&sid=9629156b-4f2a-4708-8910-4526efc6a4de)

